# N'Abend



## ffg (17 Sep. 2017)

Auch neu hier im Forum. Seit 2009 angemeldet. Account verloren, vielleicht durch ehemalige Sperrung von CB?? 

Auf jeden Fall, schön hier neu angemeldet zu sein. Schön auch, dass sich so viele Menschen hier so sehr bemühen "tolle Uploads" zu präsentieren. Ich hoffe ich werde dazu beitragen hier Neues zu posten - sollte ich schnell genug sein 

Danke für CB!

Bei Fragen-fragen


----------



## General (18 Sep. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen zurück auf CB


----------



## Franzlee (10 Okt. 2017)

Jup mein alter acc ist auch verloren gegangen welcome back


----------



## ffg (5 Dez. 2017)

Moin Männers,
wollte mal fragen wie ich es hier schaffe auf bestimmte Bereiche zugreifen zu können? 20 Beiträge sind Pflicht? Gut, das sollte ich OHNE Spam hinbekommen. 

SORRY für die Abwesenheit meinerseits! *bindabei*


----------

